# Alessandra Ambrosio - The Louis Vuitton show on the final day of Paris Fashion Week, Paris 10.02.2010 x2



## Tokko (12 März 2010)

​


----------



## canil (12 März 2010)

Danke für die hübsche Alessandra! :thumbup:


----------



## Q (15 März 2010)

Danke für Alessandra! :thumbup:


----------

